
Vitamin D Supplements Aren’t Living Up to Their Hype - Pharmakon
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/vitamin-d-supplements-lose-luster?tgt=nr
======
ggm
Note, that it actually doesn't say _it 's all hype_ it really does say it's
more complicated. And vitamin D for bone loss in elderly people is a thing.
This article doesn't say "stop taking vitamin D"

